# Covers/Tributes that are better or at least as interesting as the originals.



## robtr8

http://youtu.be/BqQkECIn738 Gretchen Wilson

R.E.M's "Wall of Death" and Bonnie Raitt's "When The Spell is Broken" from Beat the Retreat

Judie Tzuke's "Hurt in Your Heart", Beck's "Stormbringer" and Sonia Dada's "Dancing" from Johnny Boy Would Love This...


----------



## jriggs

The Roots, Masters of War
The Roots - Masters of War - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Here's a good one ...actually two for one. 


ROCK SUGAR-Don't Stop The Sandman - YouTube




This remake is absolutely badass!

Killswitch Engage - Holy Diver - YouTube



Great remake here as well.


Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company - YouTube



I'm sure I can think of more.


----------



## Darth SQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4wCkkMVpzk


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> White Lion - Radar Love (music video) HD - YouTube
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Good one....And I raise you.



Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Someone tell me how to how embed a vid. My old mind can't remember.


----------



## ou812

ace frehley,anomaly - fox on the run - high quality - YouTube


----------



## Fricasseekid

Zoso


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Judas Priests The Green Manalishi The Green Manalishi (With The Two Prong Crown) . 
Judas Priest - Green Manalishi - YouTube



here is the original version by Fleetwood Mac, not bad but there is something about the priest version. 
Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac - The Green Manalishi (With The Two Prong Crown) - YouTube


----------



## pjhabit

jriggs said:


> The Roots, Masters of War
> The Roots - Masters of War - YouTube


I'm partial to this version...
Pearl Jam - Masters of War


----------



## Mike Troll

Shinedown - Simple Man

Way better job than Skynrd


----------



## Oliver

Tool - No Quarter

Tool "No Quarter"


----------



## Sonus

Audrey Horne - Nowhere to run (Kiss)

http://youtu.be/lUrs0X-_yjI


----------



## myhikingboots

Joan Osborne "I'll Be Around," originally by The Spinners. This comes from a whole album of covers but this one stands out and is one of my SQ test tracks. Also a good blood pressure lowering track.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

"Respect" by Aretha Franklin. she did it so well that most people don't know (or remember) that Otis Redding did it first.

Limp Bizkit's version of "Behind Blue Eyes" was good (as odd as it is to type that). In fact, I think I like it better than the original.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

It is also my personal belief (and you can hate me for it) that Johnny Cash outdid Resnor on his cover of "Hurt"


----------



## Sonus

Johnny Cash - Hurt

http://youtu.be/SmVAWKfJ4Go

2 min late I see


----------



## myhikingboots

I know that a lot of people hated Lenny Kravitz's version of "American Woman" but I thought this "funky" rendition was great.


----------



## Darth SQ

You might want to sit down for this one.........
Nothing is sacred. :surprised:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

http://fox.tv/10Z8CKy


----------



## ou812

chesapeakesoja said:


> "Respect" by Aretha Franklin. she did it so well that most people don't know (or remember) that Otis Redding did it first.
> 
> Limp Bizkit's version of "Behind Blue Eyes" was good (as odd as it is to type that). In fact, I think I like it better than the original.


Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes - Lyrics - YouTube

Yes...much better in my opinion as well. Great remake.


----------



## ou812

Nilsson


Harry Nilsson - Without You - YouTube


Or mariah?




Mariah Carey - Without You - YouTube


----------



## Oliver

ou812 said:


> Nilsson
> Harry Nilsson - Without You - YouTube
> 
> Harry


----------



## pjhabit

Lissie - Bad Romance (Lady Gaga cover) 

The Gourds - Gin and Juice (Snoop Dogg cover)

Rockyard - Rolling in the Deep (Adele cover) 

Hugo - 99 Problems (Jay-Z cover) 

Pearl Jam - Crazy Mary (Victoria Williams cover)


----------



## chesapeakesoja

Hurra Torpedo - Poker Face
It's ridiculous, but it sure is interesting.


Also, Cake - War Pigs


----------



## Sonus

chesapeakesoja said:


> Hurra Torpedo - Poker Face
> It's ridiculous, but it sure is interesting.
> 
> 
> Also, Cake - War Pigs


The singer (Bare Egil) in Hurra Torpedo doing Amy Winehouse

Bare Egil singing Amy Winehouse' "Rehab" - YouTube


----------



## chad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhMEKiIb86I


----------



## chesapeakesoja

I like this version better than the original as well...

Pardon the stupid intro.


----------



## chad

chesapeakesoja said:


> I like this version better than the original as well...
> 
> Pardon the stupid intro.


I agree, and I got a lot of **** for admitting that once 


I dig the kick drum tone. And the hot chicks


----------



## chesapeakesoja

Obadiah Parker has done a lot of covers, and I think they're all outstanding.

Hey Ya (Outkast)

Idioteque (Radiohead)

Who Is It? (Björk)

Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

Trouble (Coldplay)

Thirteen (Big Star)


----------



## MarkZ

I really like David Pajo's rendition of Misfits - "Where Eagles Dare", but I'm a big Pajo fan and YMMV.

David Pajo "Where Eagles Dare" ( Misfits / Glenn Danzig) by Maximilla Lukacs - YouTube

My favorite cover I've heard recently is Beck doing Sonic Youth's "Green Light"

Beck "Green Light" (Sonic Youth Cover) - YouTube

And anyone who's been to a Dinosaur Jr show knows they always play "Just Like Heaven" by the Cure... 

Dinosaur Jr. - Just Like Heaven (Live on KEXP) - YouTube

Edit: And how could I forget?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3C4N6p78io


----------



## asota

Just about everything from Led Zeppelin the greatest cover band ever. Not saying I don't like Led Zeppelin they were the greatest and did have some original music.


----------



## chithead

Metallica's version of Turn The Page is better then Bob Seger's in my opinion.

But my parents listened to so much Bob Seger when I as growing up, that I literally despise every song of his, AND the Silver Bullet Band. 

I like Cake's remake of I Will Survive too.

Pantera's version of Planet Caravan.

And this will surely anger some purists, but Korn's rendition of The Wall parts 1, 2, and 3 are quite enjoyable as well.


----------



## bbfoto

Maybe not everyone's cup o' tea, but...

Cowboy Junkies cover of "Sweet Jane" from the Trinity Session album. Excellent SQ track. 

Red Hot + Rhapsody / Gershwin Groove compilation CD has A LOT of great covers of Gershwin tunes by modern artists. Excellent SQ as well. I use at least 3 tracks from this CD to check if my setup is tuned properly.


----------



## MarkZ

"Feel Like Making Love" by Shiner, a band that hangs out in chad's neck of the woods.

Shiner - [Feel Like] Making Love - YouTube

I think everyone's done a cover of this song.


----------



## marvnmars

well the most famous covers..imo
jimi hendrix covers bob dylan
All Along the Watchtower - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - YouTube

eric clapton covers bob marley
Eric Clapton - I Shot The Sheriff ( Studio Version ) - YouTube

anything cash covered as he made it his own, from soundgarden to the beatles

bettye lavette covers bob dylan
Most of the Time by Bettye Lavette - YouTube
Bettye LaVette - "Everything Is Broken" - YouTube

and Joss Stone..that little girl can sing..

lyle lovette covers the grateful dead
Lyle Lovett - Friend of the devil (album version) - YouTube

One eskimo's tribute to candi staton
One eskimO - kandi - YouTube

sundays cover wild horses
Wild Horses - The Sundays - YouTube

foo fighters cover baker street
Foo Fighters - Baker street - YouTube

sonic youth cover the carpenters
Sonic Youth doing Superstar by the Carpenters - YouTube

joe ely covers robert earl keen on the road goes on forever
can't find a good copy of this on utub

beck covers the korgis
Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometime - Korgis, Beck, Jon Brion Cover - YouTube

i have a bunch more, but that is all i can remember off the top of my head..


----------



## MarkZ

marvnmars said:


> sundays cover wild horses
> Wild Horses - The Sundays - YouTube


I don't think anyone can do this song better than the Stones. But Charlotte Martin does a good job too.

Charlotte Martin - Wild Horses - YouTube



> sonic youth cover the carpenters
> Sonic Youth doing Superstar by the Carpenters - YouTube


I like this one... Sonic Youth covers Madonna: 

CICCONE YOUTH into the groovey - YouTube


----------



## chad

MarkZ said:


> I don't think anyone can do this song better than the Stones. But Charlotte Martin does a good job too.
> 
> Charlotte Martin - Wild Horses - YouTube


Damn.....


----------



## Oliver

> A good song from On Your Shore. Enjoy, everyone.  Also, please could we not have massive arguments over whose version of the song is best? I mean, debates discussing the merits of different artists are good, I love debates, but no outright insults, please.


Excellent !!


----------



## MarkZ

chad said:


> Damn.....


She's the wife of Ken Andrews. You guys probably have mutual friends.


----------



## MADXF

Disturbed - Land of Confusion

and

Disturbed - I still haven't found what I'm looking for


I think I will have to check out a few of the others mentioned here. I do enjoy a good cover version.


----------



## marvnmars

i knew i forgot a big one..nothing like a stand up bass to test your subs.
Gin and Juice
By Snoop Doggy Dogg
As played by the Gourds

THE GOURDS - Gin and Juice (HQ) (Snoop Dogg cover version)(with Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## robtr8

All Along the Watchtower (Larry McCray) - YouTube


----------



## robert_wrath

Here's one, it's *from the Lord of the Rings OST*. *"May It Be"*


*Cover - Lisa Kelly (Celtic Woman*)







*Original - Enya:*


----------



## JVD240

Although I love the XX...


----------



## pjhabit

Pearl Jam - Crown of Thorns (Mother Love Bone cover) 

My Morning Jacket - It Makes No Difference (The Band cover)

Gov't Mule - Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd cover)

Supersuckers - Hey Ya (Outkast cover) 

Travis - Hit Me Baby One More Time (Britney Spears cover)


----------



## MADXF

One I came across recently

I'm sexy and I know it (acoustic cover) - Noah
Noah Cover of "Sexy and I Know It" by LMFAO - YouTube


----------



## Wesayso

Type O Negative & Ozzy - Pictures of Matchstick men





Original by Status Quo:





And does this count _(starts at 1:20)_? Eurythmics cover:






But this should count as "or at least as interesting" 




Sorry for bringing up Triggerfinger twice...


----------



## premierdime

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

First one that comes to mind


----------



## rdubbs

Most current cover that I'm enjoying right now is Florence + the Machine's cover of Drake's - Take Care Florence and the Machine - Take Care - Drake ft. Rihanna BBCR1 Live Lounge Cover - YouTube


----------



## robert_wrath

premierdime said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> First one that comes to mind


Good One!


----------



## pjhabit

Had this sent to me & instantly thought of this thread...





Walk off the Earth - Party Rock Anthem (LMFAO cover)

Florence And The Machine - Hospital Beds (Cold War Kids cover) 

Damien Rice - When Doves Cry (Prince cover) 

The White Stripes - Jolene (Dolly Parton cover)

Pearl Jam - ****in Up (Neil Young cover) I'm a huge Pearl Jam fan (if you haven't noticed) & IMO they do so many covers well.


----------



## marvnmars

billy gibbons & co. covers fleetwood mac
good and dirty version of oh well..
Billy Gibbons & Co. - Oh Well - YouTube


----------



## Wesayso

marvnmars said:


> billy gibbons & co. covers fleetwood mac
> good and dirty version of oh well..
> Billy Gibbons & Co. - Oh Well - YouTube


Awesome!


----------



## tintbox

Good stuff right here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chad1376

I can't stand streight covers. I like when a band completely puts thier own twist on a song. Here's my favorites:

Easy Star All Stars - Dub Side of the Moon. A complete raggae cover of Dark Side of the Moon. I love how on "Money", they use a lighter and bong sounds instead of clinking coins.
Easy Star All Stars - Money (Dub Side of the Moon) - YouTube








Casualties of Jazz - Kind of Black. The best of Black Sabbath played on a Hammond B3.
iron man.wmv - YouTube








Me First and the Gimmie Gimmies. I can't believe this hasn't been mentioned. Punk covers of cheesy 70's A.M. hits, with great musicianship.
Me First and the Gimme Gimmes - Rocket Man - YouTube


----------



## Wesayso

This should fit in quite nicely:

Dweezil and Ahmet Zappa - Hit me baby one more time


----------



## Darth SQ

Wesayso said:


> This should fit in quite nicely:
> 
> Dweezil and Ahmet Zappa - Hit me baby one more time


Alright, that ws downright creepy. :vanish:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Let's bring it back to the 80's hair bands. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj66pOiOUMk


----------



## marvnmars

Ok brett...you started it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5qT2C_Ggpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marvnmars

For those of you that are too young, this song was a hit for martha and the vandals, bowie/jagger, and van halen..this song is still closely assoiated with the berry gordy motown sound of the 60's..but van halen came out with this and wow..motown with hair and guitars...it made me like van halen...I think I wore the grooves out on my diver down lp....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ

marvnmars said:


> Ok brett...you started it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5qT2C_Ggpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That'll work. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Wesayso

marvnmars said:


> For those of you that are too young, this song was a hit for martha and the vandals, bowie/jagger, and van halen..this song is still closely assoiated with the berry gordy motown sound of the 60's..but van halen came out with this and wow..motown with hair and guitars...it made me like van halen...I think I wore the grooves out on my diver down lp....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You beat me to it... one of my favorites... Pretty Woman is also fun.


----------



## Patriot_tech

How about Bulletboys - for the love of money.

Killer rendition IMHO. VH is my fave though! Also, alien ant farm's version of smooth criminal is good.

YouTube


----------



## spyders03

ou812 said:


> Here's a good one ...actually two for one.
> 
> 
> ROCK SUGAR-Don't Stop The Sandman - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This remake is absolutely badass!
> 
> Killswitch Engage - Holy Diver - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> *Great remake here as well.
> 
> 
> Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company - YouTube*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can think of more.


Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## NonSenCe

not sure which thread to add this.. to this. (because they make interesting covers out of songs..) or to the "songs you have hard time admitting you like" thread.. so i put it on both.

Van Canto, Rebellion. (originally by Grave Digger i think)

Van Canto - Rebellion Cover (Official) - YouTube


----------



## robtr8

Rooting around iTunes this weekend I found a couple songs that tick a bunch of boxes. Guilty pleasure, remake more interesting than original, hit hard. Sorry no links, too obscure for YouTube apparently. Worth seeking though.

Sly & Robbie vs. Grace Jones "Pull Up to the Bumper" Great bass track.

Funkstar De Luxe vs. Tom Jones "She's a Lady"


----------



## thehatedguy

Stevie Ray Vaughan had a few good covers that I like as much or more than the originals- Voodoo Chile, Texas Flood, Superstition, and Little Wing are my favorites of his.


----------



## iknowphritter

The Slackers- Wanted Dead or Alive
This band also has a album of covers they released, a lot of great music from these guys.

The Slackers Wanted Dead or Alive - YouTube


----------



## Oliver

*A very heart felt version done by a woman with incredible vocals !
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FiQnrRT16s


----------



## highly

Echo and the Bunnymen - People Are Strange


----------



## flecom

chesapeakesoja said:


> It is also my personal belief (and you can hate me for it) that Johnny Cash outdid Resnor on his cover of "Hurt"


wow, never thought that would work, but wow

my favorite cover:

Gary Jules - Mad World
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4


----------



## mmiller

thehatedguy said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan had a few good covers that I like as much or more than the originals- Voodoo Chile, Texas Flood, Superstition, and Little Wing are my favorites of his.


Beat me too it...

"May I have a talk with you," Srv cover of Howlin Wolf. Austin City limits is the best live version I've seen.

"The sky is crying," Elmore James Cover.

"Leave my little girl alone," "Mary had a little lamb," Buddy Guy covers.


----------



## mmiller

Jeff Healey "while my guitar gently weeps," Bettles/George Harrison.

George Thorogood "move it on over," Hank Williams cover. 
"One bourbon, one scotch and one beer," John Lee Hooker.
"Who do you love?," Bo Diddley.


----------



## Mless5

I shot the Sheriff - Mad Sin:






Adele - Set Fire To The Rain (reggae version by Reggaesta)


----------



## bassxlr8r

These are all over the place, but here's a few off the top of my head that stand out....

Afghan Whigs - Lost in the Supermarket (The Clash) - This may be my favorite cover ever....chills...
http://youtu.be/_kPRWJah3Rc

Afghan Whigs - Come See About Me (The Supremes) - There's several other covers this band does, all very interesting takes
http://youtu.be/A-r2dri5Hmo

Crowbar - Dream Weaver (Gary Wright) - Need I say more?
http://youtu.be/Cfb_P6w9OQs

1000 **** DJ's - Supernaut (Black Sabbath) - Not much left of the original here
http://youtu.be/Xjho-zVgDXo

Deftones - Ordinary Love (Sade)
http://youtu.be/x1hwitltOQ4

Type O Negative - Summer Breeze (Seals & Crofts) - If you've never heard the original, you can't fully appreciate this version. RIP Peter Steele
http://youtu.be/E0o5GauFG1Q

Sepultura - Black Steel in the Hour of Chaos (Public Enemy) - Revolusongs EP, awesome
http://youtu.be/CeeKpZ0GwNM

John5 - Welcome to the Jungle (Guns N' Roses) - It is ridiculous how good he is
http://youtu.be/-zprnSk6iIY

Melvins - Goin' Blind (KISS) -  
http://youtu.be/BmX_7B8c-ww

Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Blowin' in the Wind (Bob Dylan) - Incredible, if you don't have "Weld" and are into Crazy Horse - GET IT
http://youtu.be/TskWjFZsS3o

Black Label Society - Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
http://youtu.be/9a15Vwj4keI

Peter Frampton - Black Hole Sun (Soundgarden)
http://youtu.be/DZGkRtr3Yxg

Living Colour - Memories Can't Wait (Talking Heads) - This is the live version from the Biscuits EP, always preferred this to the studio version on Vivid
http://youtu.be/Xwden8VbZac

Marilyn Manson - I Put a Spell on You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins) - Regardless of your opinion of Manson, this is an excellent version
http://youtu.be/MPw1i9dAJiQ

Ministry - Lay Lady, Lay (Bob Dylan) - Love this version
http://youtu.be/Ms7hd4e_EFg

John5 - Beat It (Michael Jackson) - See above John5 comment
http://youtu.be/KkFBim-Ipqc

Mindless Self Indulgence - Bring the Pain (Method Man) - Kinda spastic, but an awesome workout for your system... try it sometime
http://youtu.be/7GKMvDtZBj4

Class of '99 - Another Brick in the Wall (Pink Floyd) - This destroys the Korn versions imo, and check out the lineup
http://youtu.be/Nm73KUe76Ks

Johnny Cash - Rusty Cage (Soundgarden) - Who's that background band? NO SH--!?!
http://youtu.be/EtbuUlSGXzc

Local H - Toxic (B****** S*****) - <-- Sorry for the foul language
http://youtu.be/ThjilYhKQNc

Machine Head - Message in a Bottle (The Police)
http://youtu.be/dV4NcnhktHY


Hope you found at least one you like.


----------



## ou812

Supergroup - God Of Thunder - Rock Honors 2006 - YouTube

I almost forgot about this one. I really wish this group of guys would have gone into the studio. Holy hell this is a great tribute to a great Kiss song and cool as all hell that they included Ace.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

ill have to check this out


----------



## Earzbleed

Any cover done by Johnny Winter or George Thorogood. Also, Love Hurts by Nazareth.


----------



## Wesayso

A cover of Gangnam Style





Definitly better than the original imho .


----------



## Oliver

TR3 (Tim Reynolds) cover Zeppelin's "Kashmir" @ DMB Caravan, Chicago - 7/9/11 - YouTube

Kashmir

:rimshot:


----------



## kes890

Lucie Silvas - nothing else matters
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pTvwdWnf2B0


----------



## chad

Wesayso said:


> A cover of Gangnam Style
> 
> 
> Definitly better than the original imho .


Very easy to look at and after working in the classical music industry for 13 years now I'm allergic to yellow women.

Even the guitar is pretty.


----------



## Rexrode

Avenged Sevenfold doing a cover of Pantera's Walk was pretty damn impressive


----------



## Oliver

*Dwight Yoakam - "Sloop John B"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md09xy8ffX8&NR=1&feature=endscreen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93S_l0qZrXA


----------



## jp88

humble pie originally recorded this song, but gov't mule owned it.


----------



## The Tube Doctor

Wow, this late to the party and I still have a couple that haven't been mentioned.

Original.............................. Cover 

Sofa #1
Frank Zappa........................Michael Hedges

Black Magic Woman
Fleetwood Mac.....................Santana

Bird on a Wire
Jennifer Warnes...................Johnny Cash

Stairway to Heaven
Led Zeppelin.......................Frank Zappa


----------



## The Dude

I may take some heat for this, but: Sexual Healing Ben Harper - YouTube


----------



## chithead

Just rocked out to Pantera's version of Cat Scratch Fever - and remembered it wasn't in this thread!


----------



## jp88

Another very interesting cover is DMB cover of all along the watchtower


----------



## robtr8

Just dug this one up. Dishwalla Live John Stewart Show Carpenters Tribute - YouTube

I love cross pollinating my other music thread source. Just discovered this from the whats on your playlist thread on Malibu Crew (music for water-sports):

And yah, I'm sayin' chopped n' screwed and mashups count.

Stayin' Alive In The Wall (Pink Floyd vs Bee Gees Mashup) by Wax Audio - YouTube

Master Of Doin' It (Metallica + Herbie Hancock Mashup by Wax Audio) - YouTube

Maiden Goes To Bollywood (Iron Maiden vs Dhoom 2) by Wax Audio - YouTube


----------



## kevin k.

Can't seem to load videos right now, but here are a few...

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River
801 - Tomorrow Never Knows
Don Ho - Shock the Monkey
Revolting Cocks - (Let's Get) Physical
Shonen Knife - Top of the World
The Shaggs - Yesterday Once More
Senor Coconut - Trans Europe Express
Rollins Band - Earache My Eye
Pixies - Heaven (Lady in the Radiator Song)
Hickoids - Green Acres
Breeders - Lord of the Thighs
Killdozer - Sweet Home Alabama
Lesley Gore - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Me First and the Gimme Gimmes - Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me
Big Black - The Model
The Nutley Brass - I Wanna Be Sedated
The String Quartet - Paranoid
Oak Ridge Boys - Carry On My Wayward Son
Sonic Youth - Super Star
Shonen Knife - Top of the World
The Reverend Jimmy Cream Jeans and The Sweet Corn Ministry of Faith - Too Drunk to ****


----------



## MarkZ

kevin k. said:


> Pixies - Heaven (Lady in the Radiator Song)


I had no idea this was a cover...


----------



## MarkZ

Bedhead + Macha doing a cher cover.

bedhead loved macha - YouTube


----------



## Mr. Slik

The Tube Doctor said:


> Wow, this late to the party and I still have a couple that haven't been mentioned.
> 
> Original.............................. Cover
> 
> Sofa #1
> Frank Zappa........................Michael Hedges
> 
> Black Magic Woman
> Fleetwood Mac.....................Santana
> 
> Bird on a Wire
> Jennifer Warnes...................Johnny Cash
> 
> Stairway to Heaven
> Led Zeppelin.......................Frank Zappa


THIS.


----------



## Mr. Slik

I love funk, jazz, and R&B as well as rock and everything else, so...

Stanley Clarke's cover of Janet Jackson's Funny How Time Flies (When You're Having Fun) is awesome...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGozwRZa9bc


...as is Stanley Jordan's cover of Michael Jackson's Lady In My Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMf5QHbuYxA


----------



## kevin k.

MarkZ said:


> I had no idea this was a cover...


Hi Mark, have you seen the movie "Eraserhead"? Music and vocals are by Peter Ivers and lyrics are by the one and only David Lynch.


----------



## Schizm

Type O Negative covers Cinnamon Girl

APC covers Imagine 

Pantera covers cat scratch fever


----------



## 05 obs

Shawn James covering Who Did That to You from John Legend off of the Django Unchained soundtrack
Who Did That To You John Legend Shawn James Cover - YouTube


----------



## Richv72

The marilyn manson tainted love remake is pretty good.


----------



## pjhabit

Chris Cornell - Billie Jean (Michael Jackson cover)

Incubus - Let's Go Crazy (Prince cover)

KT Tunstall - I Want You Back (Jackson 5 cover) 

Paolo Nutini - Down in Mexico (The Coasters cover)

Punch Brothers - Reptilia (The Strokes cover)

Willie Nelson - Just Breathe (Pearl Jam cover)

Pearl Jam - I Believe in Miracles (Ramones cover)


----------



## Mr. Slik

pjhabit said:


> Incubus - Let's Go Crazy (Prince cover)


x2. Well played, Sir.


----------



## dziemian

agree


----------



## 05 obs

rdubbs said:


> Most current cover that I'm enjoying right now is Florence + the Machine's cover of Drake's - Take Care Florence and the Machine - Take Care - Drake ft. Rihanna BBCR1 Live Lounge Cover - YouTube


i usually dont like florence and the machine just not my cup of tea but holy crap thats a good one


----------



## Miniboom

chesapeakesoja said:


> Hurra Torpedo - Poker Face
> It's ridiculous, but it sure is interesting.(...)


Sorry for off topic, but I have a few funfacts on these guys. This is a nice little collection of Norwegian weirdos. Or "regular Norwegians", as we see them around here. 

One of them plays/sings in a metal band called "The Cumshots". youtube-video

Another one of them a semi-legend in our country, he plays/played in a lot of bands, amongst them Hurra Torpedo and a humoristic (hard) rock band called Black Debbath youtube-video

And yet another one of them is actually a frequent character in child's television, besides playing in the above bands, of course.


----------



## Miniboom

Marilyn Manson did an awesome cover of Eurythmics' "Sweet Dreams" almost 20 years ago. That one still rocks way more than the original.

Seether has made an AWESOME cover of George Michael's "Careless Whisper".

Foo Fighters has made a great cover of Elton John's "Tiny Dancer".

Hayseed Dixie and Richard Cheese both has a lot of great, more or less humoristic covers on their resumés.


----------



## Miniboom

Chris Daughtry's Poker Face cover

And the amazing "Walk Off The Earth" doing "Somebody that I used to know": YOUTUBE

And somehow Any Given Day figured why not make a metalcore version of Rihanna's "Diamonds".... Any Given Day - Diamonds (Rihanna Metal Cover) Official Music Video - YouTube


----------



## Schizm

Miniboom said:


> And somehow Any Given Day figured why not make a metalcore version of Rihanna's "Diamonds".... Any Given Day - Diamonds (Rihanna Metal Cover) Official Music Video - YouTube


I loved this version. Another metal band did a version too. 

Just heard Cannibal Corpse cover a metallica song. Kinda liked it more!


----------



## MarkZ

Miniboom said:


> Seether has made an AWESOME cover of George Michael's "Careless Whisper".


Ben Folds has a good cover of this.



> Foo Fighters has made a great cover of Elton John's "Tiny Dancer".


Ben Folds also has a good cover of this. 

Surprised nobody brought up Foo Fighters "Baker Street" yet. Or maybe someone did.

The guys from Failure & Tool joined forces to make a cover album too, under the name The Replicants. Worth looking at. They do some John Lennon, Pink Floyd, the Cars, etc.


----------



## IBcivic

Godsmack >Rocky mountain way, Good times-bad times.

I can't link vids from the office  ...srry


----------



## bbfoto

TRACK: "In The Air Tonight"
ARTIST: Holly McNarland
CD: "Universal Records Winter-Spring Rock Sampler 1999"

The above track is also on Holly's live CD, called, "Live Stuff"

Here is a YouTube video of a Live version:

Holly McNarland - In The Air Tonight Live - YouTube

...but the track on her "Live Stuff" CD is MUCH better than the version in this YT video, IMO. 

http://www.amazon.com/Live-Stuff-Holly-McNarland/dp/B00006BNE7/

She's a very good Live singer and there are some other great tracks on this CD, all with very good SQ.

Also, check out http://sdrv.ms/ZGr979 for some amazing SQ tunes.


----------



## robtr8

The drummer I tech for turned me on to Jamie Cullum. He keeps recommending groups that are great musicians but just don't have that "commercial thing" that I look for. I guess I'm a Philstine. I do like these two cuts though:

Jamie Cullum - Don't Stop the Music - YouTube

High and Dry Jamie Cullum - YouTube


----------



## Maxwell725

on the Zac Brown DVD i picked up they do a benefit concert they do some amazing covers on their with guests.

some notable ones are

Can't you see Ft Kid Rock (i know but he actually does a really good job on this song)

Blackbird

Devil went down to Georgia


----------



## Oliver

Ella Henderson's performance - Cher's Believe - The X Factor UK 2012 - YouTube

Heart and Soul from a 16 year old :daisy:


----------



## PPI_GUY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK561tuWA90

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4vd9OVLO7Q


----------



## robtr8

Jamie Cullum - Don't Stop the Music - YouTube


----------



## trevordj

3 months of this thread and no one has mentioned:






although the original is good too.

I remember when I first heard this cover, I always thought it was hilarious


----------



## trevordj

PPI_GUY said:


> Robert Randolph & The Family Band: "Billie Jean" LIVE TV - YouTube


That's awesome, I love Robert Randolf.


----------



## onebadmonte

Shel performing The Battle of Evermore 

SHEL - THE BATTLE OF EVERMORE LIVE @ THE RUTLEDGE - YouTube

What do you all think? Yay or Nay?


----------



## bbfoto

robtr8 said:


> The drummer I tech for turned me on to Jamie Cullum. He keeps recommending groups that are great musicians but just don't have that "commercial thing" that I look for. I guess I'm a Philstine. I do like these two cuts though:
> 
> Jamie Cullum - Don't Stop the Music - YouTube
> 
> High and Dry Jamie Cullum - YouTube


Those are both great. FYI, Jamie has two versions of "High & Dry". One is on his "Twenty Something" CD, and the other is on "Pointless Nostalgic". Both are good IMO.



onebadmonte said:


> Shel performing The Battle of Evermore
> 
> SHEL - THE BATTLE OF EVERMORE LIVE @ THE RUTLEDGE - YouTube
> 
> What do you all think? Yay or Nay?


I dig it. Eva Holbrook and the ladies of Shel are Hawt! 

Kinda reminds me of the Gothard Sisters (definitely not everyone's cup o' tea, but):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM3J7dLO5-4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGfUszwN5x0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Porsche

Mike Troll said:


> Shinedown - Simple Man
> 
> Way better job than Skynrd


i hope you are joking, that is crap


----------



## ou812

PPI_GUY said:


> Robert Randolph & The Family Band: "Billie Jean" LIVE TV - YouTube
> 
> "Subdivisions" live by Jacob Moon...on the roof! - YouTube


The cover of Subdivisions was fantastic.


----------



## Wesayso




----------



## IBcivic

STONE TEMPLE PILOTS - "DANCIN' DAYS" Director: Mark Racco - YouTube


----------



## bbfoto

IBcivic said:


> Stone Temple Pilots - Dancing Days (led zeppelin cover) - YouTube


Excellent track, as are just a few others on on the Encomium/Tribute to Led Zeppelin CD. Most of them blow IMO. I expected more from some of the featured artists, but it's hard to match Zeppelin's originals. You can buy the CD used for a penny on Amazon. Though shipping is even more redonkulus at $3.99 now. 

I like the "Dancing Days" track by STP, and I really like "Down By The Seaside" with Robert Plant & Tori Amos.

Maybe they will be uploaded to z SkyDrive.  http://sdrv.ms/ZGr979

Amazon.com: Encomium: Tribute to Led Zeppelin: Various Artists: Music


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Some great stuff in this thread!




The Dude said:


> I may take some heat for this, but: Sexual Healing Ben Harper - YouTube


Nothing wrong with that! I saw him perform this at a solo acoustic show in Feburary. He was brilliant! His cover of Queen/Bowie's Under Pressure is awesome as well.








chad1376 said:


> I can't stand streight covers. I like when a band completely puts thier own twist on a song. Here's my favorites:
> 
> Easy Star All Stars - Dub Side of the Moon. A complete raggae cover of Dark Side of the Moon. I love how on "Money", they use a lighter and bong sounds instead of clinking coins.
> Easy Star All Stars - Money (Dub Side of the Moon) - YouTube
> View attachment 42212


Lol, the guy at my local record store was explaining this album to me. I thought an entire Floyd album done in reggae could only be blasphemous...until he put it on. I brought it on the spot! It's brilliant!
They also cover Radiohead's OK Computer. Not quite as good, but pretty bloody close!








onebadmonte said:


> Shel performing The Battle of Evermore
> 
> SHEL - THE BATTLE OF EVERMORE LIVE @ THE RUTLEDGE - YouTube
> 
> What do you all think? Yay or Nay?


That one gave me chills!


----------



## benny

very interesting cover here:


----------



## roduk

^ Cool...


----------



## The Dude

Thanks for this, I have never heard it before. 






sinister-kustoms said:


> Some great stuff in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that! I saw him perform this at a solo acoustic show in Feburary. He was brilliant! His cover of Queen/Bowie's Under Pressure is awesome as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the guy at my local record store was explaining this album to me. I thought an entire Floyd album done in reggae could only be blasphemous...until he put it on. I brought it on the spot! It's brilliant!
> They also cover Radiohead's OK Computer. Not quite as good, but pretty bloody close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one gave me chills!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

The Dude said:


> Thanks for this, I have never heard it before.


No problem!

Just heard Springsteen's 'Im on Fire' on the wireless and reminded me of this sweet version by Kiwi band, Head Like A Hole.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7mPz12KAs0


----------



## Darth SQ

benny said:


> very interesting cover here:


That was AWESOME!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## subwoofery

Not better but still a great cover: 





Jake Shimabukuro 









Kelvin


----------



## onebadmonte

subwoofery said:


> Jake Shimabukuro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelvin


His vids have tons of view on youtube. I dig it. Phenomenal artist. He is something else on the ukelele. Makes you forget how gay the ukelele is.


----------



## bbfoto

Great stuff, Kelvin! I was too embarassed to post Corr's stuff  but they are very talented, both with their own music and lots of covers. I'll definitely check out more of Jake Shimabukuro's work. You might want to check out Israel "Iz" Kamakawiwo'ole...great SQ on his CDs if you enjoy that genre.

Love the Space Oddity video, too, Benny. Definitely one of a kind and it seems to be trending now for good reason.

And I generally like Ben Harper's stuff, but IMO that cover of Queen's "Under Pressure" really misses the mark. It's hard to match Freddie's expressive and unique vocal qualities.

Keep 'em coming. There's been some great stuff posted!


----------



## subwoofery

bbfoto said:


> Great stuff, Kelvin! I was too embarassed to post Corr's stuff  but they are very talented, both with their own music and lots of covers. I'll definitely check out more of Jake Shimabukuro's work. You might want to check out Israel "Iz" Kamakawiwo'ole...great SQ on his CDs if you enjoy that genre.
> 
> Love the Space Oddity video, too, Benny. Definitely one of a kind and it seems to be trending now for good reason.
> 
> And I generally like Ben Harper's stuff, but IMO that cover of Queen's "Under Pressure" really misses the mark. It's hard to match Freddie's expressive and unique vocal qualities.
> 
> Keep 'em coming. There's been some great stuff posted!


Thanks  

I know "Iz"  My parents have been going to Hawaii once a year for the past 15 years now... Definitely great stuff. 

Kelvin


----------



## spyders03

Don't think anyone has mentioned this one yet, a newer song, and even newer cover, but I think they did a great job. Not a big fan of the video, but the sound is great.






Don't mind the youtube tags, i'll figure this out sooner or later 

This is another version, and she has a great voice for being 9!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXsYqGuNr6M


----------



## robert_wrath

*Perpetuum Jazzile - Africa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perpetuum_Jazzile
*


----------



## Johndoe1027

chesapeakesoja said:


> It is also my personal belief (and you can hate me for it) that Johnny Cash outdid Resnor on his cover of "Hurt"


I do.  It's a great cover and Cash is one of the few that could have hoped to do it but... It's not as good in my personal belief.

My fav covers atm are 

As stated before, No Quarter by Tool. 

Also been digging some of the Punk goes Pop stuff. These are not punk bands though. 
Ass back home by Secrets
Billy Jean by Breathe Carolina
Love the way you lie by A Skylit Drive


----------



## robtr8

Johndoe1027 said:


> Billy Jean by Breathe Carolina


Thanks for the earworm. You've got me going out for a drive just so I can crank this up.

Prince's "Uptown" just happened to play right after. I'm thinking that needs a similar re-make.


----------



## Johndoe1027

glad you like it. I'll have to check out uptown. Don't remember that one.


----------



## robtr8

Johndoe1027 said:


> glad you like it. I'll have to check out uptown. Don't remember that one.


Sorry, showing my age. Saw Prince at Hill Auditorium in A2 circa 1980.


----------



## Johndoe1027

robtr8 said:


> Sorry, showing my age. Saw Prince at Hill Auditorium in A2 circa 1980.


Haha showing my age too. That's the year I was born.


----------



## Alrojoca

I came across this cover recently from a good smooth Jazz group ( Four Play) a Steve Winwood song. Great piece, nice bass.




My Love's Leavin (Fourplay) - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

Here's another nod to my favorite music era......hair bands. 
I've been meaning to post this one for awhile.
The second half will completely change they way you think about Blind Faith's original version. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-EEaBAJr9E

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alrojoca

Alrojoca said:


> I came across this cover recently from a good smooth Jazz group ( Four Play) a Steve Winwood song. Great piece, nice bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Love's Leavin (Fourplay) - YouTube


Forgot to mention this cover is sang nicely by Michael Mcdonald


----------



## Wy2quiet

This.

Better than the original, by far.
Plus it is live.
Plus she was 15 during this performance.

http://youtu.be/joi5YhlGNUs


----------



## Darth SQ

Here's another 15 year old girl that can play the hell out of her guitar.
Fantastic Led Zeppelin cover performed with Sammy Hagar. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVyzuEBFfBU


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bbfoto

Nice. Desiree Bassett is a phenom! Check out some of her other videos and her album.

Jeff Beck along with one of my favorite drummers and bassists:Jeff Beck & Tal Wilkenfeld. @ Crossroads Festival 2007 - YouTube

Jeff Beck - Behind The Veil - YouTube


----------



## gtodaddy73

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Tiny Dancer 




W.A.S.P. - The Real Me


----------



## Wesayso

Nothing can ever equal Led Zeppelin for me but this is a nice try from Beth,


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Man she can wail! Would love to hear it with a full backing band, that song really needs the drums for full effect!


----------



## IBcivic

sinister-kustoms said:


> Man she can wail! Would love to hear it
> in my bedroom for full effect!


FIXED!

 NICE RACK!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

IBcivic said:


> FIXED!
> 
> NICE RACK!


Lol, we were all thinking it, I just didn't want to be the first to say it.

Hmmm, wonder if I could talk the wife in to that:laugh:


----------



## IBcivic

sinister-kustoms said:


> Lol, we were all thinking it, I just didn't want to be the first to say it.
> 
> Hmmm, wonder if I could talk the wife in to that:laugh:


The "bypass" button is pushed in on my speech processor, no worries mate

Most gals are willing, but fear of judgement and/or the idea that you may like the other partner better, usually puts a damper on things.


----------



## crackinhedz

Dynamite Hack -"Boyz In The Hood" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeL9gagV_VA


----------



## Earzbleed

.
.
Motörhead - Louie Louie 1978 - YouTube
Best version I've heard by far.


----------



## spyders03

crackinhedz said:


> Dynamite Hack -"Boyz In The Hood"
> 
> Dynamite Hack-"Boyz In The Hood"_ SEMI-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube


Hehe, I loved this video in high school, so awesome


----------



## robtr8

Bob
Bob Seger and John Fogerty Record "Who'll Stop the Rain" - YouTube


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Found this one in a movie I watched last night (I give it a year).

The original by Crowded House:





Cover by Lauren Pritchard:


----------



## marvnmars

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tyZ7JRXnNk&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Dave Matthews covering John Denver's take me to tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Has it been said?...sorry if so...


Cake - I will survive


----------



## bbfoto

I800C0LLECT said:


> Has it been said?...sorry if so...
> 
> 
> Cake - I will survive


Pick up CAKE's "B-Sides & Rarities" CD (with the Green cover for the Bonus Track). Good Stuff.

Also "Is This Love?" from the KCRW Morning Becomes Eclectic compilation.

"State Trooper" cover by the Cowboy Junkies on the Rare on Air 3: KCRW Performances CD.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Not sure if it's been posted yet, but just found this one:


----------



## robtr8

Very nice! I'd give it a stand O as well.


----------



## sjr033

Device feat. Lzzy Hale (Halestorm)- Close My Eyes Forever (Lita Ford & Ozzy)

Device - Close My Eyes Forever feat Lzzy Hale (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## robtr8

Leela James - I Want to Know What Love Is - YouTube

Alice Russell - Crazy - YouTube

Bettye LaVette - Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd cover) - YouTube


----------



## miniSQ

watchtower..

Dave Matthews Band - All Along The Watchtower (Woodstock 99) - YouTube


----------



## casey

Jimmy Eat World - We are never getting back together (taylor swift cover)

Jimmy Eat World - We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together (Taylor Swift cover) - YouTube


----------



## mumbles

Molly Hatchets version of the Allman Brothers "Dreams I'll Never See"

Love me some Allman Brothers, but Molly Hatchet just puts the edge on this one...

Molly Hatchet: Molly Hatchet-Dreams I'll Never See.mp4 - YouTube

Allman Brothers: "Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL - YouTube


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Just found a whole channel of kids abosolutely KILLING a tonne of covers!





Aaron Okeefe - YouTube

There is still some hope for some decent music to come in the future!


----------



## Eric B

Toto - "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" - YouTube

Steve Lukather also has many other great covers that he's performed, this just happens to be my favorite.


----------



## Earzbleed

Eric B said:


> Toto - "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" - YouTube
> 
> Steve Lukather also has many other great covers that he's performed, this just happens to be my favorite.


Or......The Jeff Healey Band - While My Guitar Gently Weeps (HQ Audio).wmv - YouTube
Just remembered another . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS8Fn2gaGpM


----------



## ou812

Not sure if anyone posted this but it is pretty dam good. heart doing stairway to heaven.

Heart - Stairway to Heaven Led Zeppelin - Kennedy Center Honors - YouTube


----------



## arrogantt

Massive Attack - "Be Thankful For What You've Got"

Massive Attack - Be Thankful For What You Got - YouTube


----------



## fcarpio

Led Zeppelin's No Quarter by Tool (They took this song and owned it)

Tool, No Quarter, Salival - YouTube

Black Sabbath's War Pigs by Faith No More

War Pigs by Faith No More - YouTube


----------



## fcarpio

chesapeakesoja said:


> It is also my personal belief (and you can hate me for it) that Johnny Cash outdid Resnor on his cover of "Hurt"


Not, in my opinion. I would say both are awesome. What is VERY interesting though is that the SAME lyrics take two different meanings when sang by each artist.


----------



## NoAudioFile

Not sure if this counts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKvU1_luUjM


----------



## IBcivic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtovG1c1tnA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4SmZkmLRjQ


----------



## Earzbleed

2000 Light Years From Home - Monster Magnet.


----------



## IBcivic

Astonomy Domine covered by Voivod


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvXaLZZ6M3M


----------



## Earzbleed

Gimme Back My Bullets - Weedeater.


----------



## Zippy

How can we get to eight pages without someone mentioning Cake covering Black Sabbath's War Pigs? Cake Black Sabbath


----------



## rodburner

Dread Zeppelin does "interesting" covers of most Zep songs..


----------



## Face Chicken

Ok, first off I saw mention of Mindless Self Indulgence earlier.....can't believe someone beat me too that one....I have seen them in concert twice! Any of their albums will rock in a good system

Ok now the list
Nirvana (unplugged)-Where Did You Sleep Last Night (AWESOME-50% of the concert was covers because Kurt told MTV his music wasn't supposed to be played acoustic and he actually plays his acoustic guitar plugged into an amp sitting in front of him......the only way he would do the show)

Primus (live)-Master of Puppets. (If you think its impressive to see james and kirk's guitar work on that song......watch Les Claypool do it all on a bass!)

Fountains of Wayne- Hit me baby one more time

Les Claypool-Hot Rod Lincoln (my god the bass work in that song seems to be impossible)

Metallica-Whiskey in the Jar (the whole garage days album, really......Last Caress was impressive)

Willie Nelson-Just Breathe (pearl jam cover that is equally awesome and has different meanings it seems like from both performers)

Every cover Stevie Ray Vaughn ever did......nuff said there

Unfortunately I don't agree with the Killswitch Engaged cover of Holy Diver....you can't beat Dio! Ever!

Tie with Johnny Cash and Nine Inch Nails on the Hurt cover (and I hate Johnny Cash)

I literally could do this all night.....


----------



## boostedbuick

Did anyone mention the Black Crowes "hard to handle" yet? It was an Otis Redding song, and to say they made it their own is an understatement. 

Motley Crue did an equally good job with "smokin in the boys room" as Brownsville Station did, maybe a bit better as they put a lil more energy into it. 


Brooks and Dunn copied "my maria" so close you can hardly tell the difference.


If there was ever a song that was on it's knees begging for a cover to be done, it was KC and the Sunshine band's "im your boogieman" being redone by Rob Zombie. EPIC cover song. 

Red Hot chili peppers did a better job with "love rollercoaster" than the ohio players did too. 

Yeah we could go on all night


----------



## Earzbleed

Cry Me A River - Aerosmith


----------



## Face Chicken

Yes, boosted buick is my actual brother, we take long car trips around the center of the country chasing after dumb stuff (we recently went 500+ miles one way for a tailgate for my old 68 dodge truck). This is the kind of topic we go on and on about for miles and miles....and I agree with brooks and dunn and b.w. stevensons my maria....you couldn't have asked for a better voice to cover that song


----------



## robtr8

Rodrigo Y Gabriela - one (live in japan 2008) - YouTube


----------



## Regus

How about the cover of ZZ Top's "Gimme all your lovin'" by the Leningrad Cowboys?

Seriously though, my idea of a good cover is one which doesn't carbon copy the original - for instance, there's the original version of Fields of Gold by Sting and there's the cover version by Eva Cassidy, which gives it a whole new meaning. Same thing with Diana Krall's version of Let's Face The Music And Dance.

Recently I've heard some outstanding covers courtesy of BBC Radio One's Live Lounge - I don't know if they're available outside the UK, but they usually end up on YouTube if anyone wants to take a look - here's the list of covers courtesy of Wikipedia.

List of Live Lounge cover versions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh, and just for fun, 31 seconds of virtuoso piano bringing a new dimension to Daft Punk!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tViwrd6Ww2Y&p=PL30ADDAF5650B1F18&feature=plpp


----------



## PottersField

Big fan of Aaron Lewis, his covers are pretty awesome.


----------



## ///Audience

Tool covering Zeppelin's 'No Quarter'

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iNUq-JSXvS4



*Edit* just read the thread and realized this song was repeatedly mentioned already.


----------



## Thumper26

BassBaller5 said:


> Tool covering Zeppelin's 'No Quarter'
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iNUq-JSXvS4
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* just read the thread and realized this song was repeatedly mentioned already.


That's okay, it's worth mentioning again. When I heard that for the first time, it became the first Zeppelin cover I was okay with. If you like LZ covers, look up the album enconium. It's a tribute to LZ from a bunch of 90's artists. Hootie has a good one on there, and STP does a good job with Dancing Days too.


----------



## THEDUKE

Maxwell /This Woman's Work 
Not saying better but just as good.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Remember Kate Bushes " Running up that hill" ?

Placebo's version






Rolling Stones "I go to sleep"
One of Sia's versions






Adelle's Sky fall


----------



## PsyCLown

Depache Mode - Personal Jesus

Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus (Cover)


I quite like the Manson version!


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

NealfromNZ said:


> Remember Kate Bushes " Running up that hill" ?
> 
> Placebo's version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Stones "I go to sleep"
> One of Sia's versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adelle's Sky fall


I always enjoyed listening to Placebo. Great band.


----------



## robtr8

Trying to clean up my iTunes library metadata I was trying to grab some artwork for my 2 Meter Sessies - Vol 1 version of "If I Had A Rocket Launcher" by Bruce Cockburn. Still searching.

But I ran across this:

Angie Stone - Holding Back The Years (2 Meter Sessies, 12/05/2000) - YouTube

Awesome.


----------



## mean ss

pearl jam doing the Who Pearl Jam VH1 Rock Honors " Love, Reign O'er Me" "The Real Me" [HD] - YouTube


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Therion has a pretty amazing metal cover of ABBA's Summernight City:

Therion - Summer Night City [Better Quality] - YouTube


----------



## sunshinefc3s

Hopefully not repeats...

The Civil Wars - Billie Jean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=441mR2zsQbg - Best MJ cover, period.

North Carolina Chocolate Drops - Hit 'Em Up Style

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPl8qlKq41o - Unique sound, and she is amazing.

Zac Brown Band - Devil Went Down to Georgia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0QVWQTDoMr4 The jam towards the end blows me away.


----------



## Wesayso

Not sure if its better but close enough to post:





You Do Something To Me - Skunk Anansie


----------



## brianhj

lou reed - this magic moment


----------



## robtr8

Pharrell Mashup (Happy Get Lucky) - Pomplamoose - YouTube


----------



## robtr8

https://myspace.com/a.tribute.to.joni.mitchel/music/song/a-case-of-you-29875093-29939474


----------



## steveholt

i wonder how the original artists feel when it is quite obvious the cover is better than their own


----------



## robtr8

This is enough different I felt like posting it.

JOE JACKSON - You can't get what you want,(Till You Know What You Want) (S R.V.) 12'',(1984) - YouTube


----------



## NealfromNZ

Another from the 80s is the Cure's Lovesong

As per Adele's rendition 
Adele - Lovesong (Live At The Royal Albert Hall DVD) - YouTube


----------



## Zippy

Orgy's cover of New Order - Blue Monday







How did wesayso miss this:

David Lee Roth's cover of The Beachboys - California Girls


----------



## Zippy

Snake River Conspiracy did a pair of covers:

The Smiths - How soon is now






The Cure - Lovesong


----------



## 63flip

Stevie Ray Vaughn's live cover of "Voodoo Child" 1985 at Montreux. I can't say it's better but one of the greatest classic rock songs ever played by one of the greatest guitarists ever and it's live. 

Johnny Cash's cover of "Hurt" by NIN


----------



## chesapeakesoja

I've been turned onto some pretty interesting lounge covers. I found better quality versions of a bunch of these from a friend, but you'll get the general idea. I'm aware that it's not for everyone, but there's something about them that I really like.

Skye Edwards - Feel Good, Inc. (originally by Gorillaz):





Megan Brands - This Love (originally by Maroon 5):





CALLmeKAT - Toxic (originally by Britney Spears):





There's really a lot more where this comes from, but this is just a sampling.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Skeve singing Leonard Cohens Hallelujah 

Beautiful Young Girl Sings A Wonderful Version of Leonard Cohen's ~ Hallelujah - YouTube


----------



## pjhabit

NealfromNZ said:


> Skeve singing Leonard Cohens Hallelujah
> 
> Beautiful Young Girl Sings A Wonderful Version of Leonard Cohen's ~ Hallelujah - YouTube


I still think Jeff Buckley's version is tops... But that was some really good stuff!

Here's an interesting take on 'Thunderstruck'...


----------



## robtr8

Lee Ritenour - Papa Was A Rolling Stone - YouTube


----------



## tulse

I'm On Fire (Bruce Springsteen Cover) - Chromatics


----------



## robtr8

Aretha Franklin: "Rolling in the Deep/Ain't No Mountain" - YouTube


----------



## fcarpio

steveholt said:


> i wonder how the original artists feel when it is quite obvious the cover is better than their own


I guess it deends on the author's personality. I would feel honored that someone thought my song was good enough to make a cover out of it. BUT if that someone meant to "fix" my song I would most likely feel different. How different? I don't know...


----------



## TrickyRicky

Body Count: Hey Joe


----------



## JayinMI

I have a playlist on iTunes that's about 60 songs of rock covers that range from badass to doesn't suck too bad. lol Here's some of my faves:

Land of Confusion by Disturbed (Genesis cover)

Eleanor Rigby by Godhead (Beatles cover)

Holy Diver by Killswitch Engage (already mentioned)

Tainted Love by Marilin Manson
Here Comes the Rain Again by Marilyn Manson
Personal Jesus by Marilyn Manson

King of Pain by Mudvayne (Police cover)

Blue Monday by Orgy

Cat's in the Cradle by Ugly Kid Joe

Metro by Alkaline Trio (Berlin cover)

Bullet the Blue Sky by P.O.D. (U2 Cover)

Ordinary World by RED

Baby Got Back by Throwdown (Sir Mix A Lot cover...not great, but funny)

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic by Ra

Sexy Back by Rivethead (Justin Timberlake cover)

Cry Little Sister by Seasons After

People Are People by Dope 
New Jack Hustler by Dope (Ice-T cover)
High by Dope (Jimmie's Chicken Shack cover)
You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) by Dope

Money by Clutch (Pink Floyd Cover)

In the Air Tonight by Nonpoint (Phil Collins cover)

Wicked Game by Stone Sour

Lollipop by Framing Hanley (Lil Wayne cover, IIRC)

Crazy by Mushroomhead (Seal cover)

Call Me by In This Moment (Blondie cover, IIRC)

Sober by Staind (Tool Cover)
Nutshell by Staind (Alice in Chains cover)

No Ordinary Love by Deftones (Sade cover)

No Sunshine by Finger Eleven

Seether by Seether (Veruca Salt cover)

Got Me Wrong by Theory of a Deadman (Alice in Chains cover...did a pretty good job with this one)

I can't remember all the original artists, and I don't have time at the moment to look them up...but thos out to be a good start. Sorry if there's some duplicates already mentioned.

Jay


----------



## BKH

Hard to top the original by the Pixies, but Placebo covering Where Is My Mind is pretty good, especially the live version.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

BKH said:


> Hard to top the original by the Pixies, but Placebo covering Where Is My Mind is pretty good, especially the live version.


This is one of my favorite songs ever. If you enjoy piano, this version is likely the best you will ever find.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NZdggNUvq0


----------



## pjhabit

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> This is one of my favorite songs ever. If you enjoy piano, this version is likely the best you will ever find.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NZdggNUvq0


I really liked that one!...The Trampled by Turtles' version is great also.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_4jMlqWmSM


----------



## zekgb

Currently on my Playlist 

Obadiah Parker - Hey Ya! 

Newton Faulkner - Teardrops (Massive Attack)


----------



## sirbOOm

Pearl Jam - Reign O'r Me


----------



## Cochese

I wouldn't say it's better, but it's as interesting as the original Pink Floyd album, IMO. My favorite Floyd album, you can tell how much Claypool loves it, too. Puts his own flair on it without changing the mood of the album a bit. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn66deEvUW8


----------



## joom47

More Pink Floyd covers Government Mule The Darkside of the Mule.


----------



## theothermike

trying to find the artist who covered this rendition of sting - fields of gold

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMwdqslYkGc


----------



## mclaren1885




----------



## mbradlawrence

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIsf28vWU0U

Circle Jerks cover CCR.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKKuhhv2rH4

Janes addiction covers the stones.


----------



## BlueGhost

Here's a few that are good as originals and covers

Social Distortions cover of Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)

Rolling Stones cover of Not Fade Away (Buddy Holly), Two Tons of Steel also do a great Not Fade Away

Two Tons of Steel cover of I Want to be Sedated (The Ramones)

Pearl Jams cover of Last Kiss (J. FRANK WILSON & THE CAVALIERS)

Metallica cover of Stone Cold Crazy (Queen)

Dwight Yoakam cover of Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)

Dwight Yoakam cover of Suspicious Minds (Elvis)

Dwight Yoakam and Flaco Jimenez cover of Carmelita (Warren Zevon)

Linda Ronstadt cover of Carmelita (Warren Zevon)

GG Allin cover of Carmelita (Warren Zevon)

Jamey Johnson cover of You are My Sunshine

Almost any Jamey Johnson cover of any Waylon Jennings song


----------



## robtr8

theothermike said:


> trying to find the artist who covered this rendition of sting - fields of gold
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMwdqslYkGc


Yao Si Ting


----------



## bigbubba

mclaren1885 said:


>


Wow. I really like that one.


----------



## percy072

Holy Sheeet...

https://youtu.be/4RS5RsSPssw?list=RD4RS5RsSPssw


----------



## JBThompson

Some of my favorite covers...

Cinnamon Girl (Beatles) - Type O Negative
Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen) - Jeff Buckley
Hurt (Nine Inch Nails) - Johnny Cash
Notorious Thugs (Bone) - Scary Kids Scaring Kids
Creep (Radiohead) - Prince ...I don't even like Prince but that it's an amazing cover.
Glad You Came (The Wanted) - We Came As Romans

The Shinedown's Acoustic Sessions EP has a bunch of great covers.


----------



## CUAviator

JayinMI said:


> I have a playlist on iTunes that's about 60 songs of rock covers that range from badass to doesn't suck too bad. lol Here's some of my faves:
> 
> Land of Confusion by Disturbed (Genesis cover)
> 
> Eleanor Rigby by Godhead (Beatles cover)
> 
> Holy Diver by Killswitch Engage (already mentioned)
> 
> Tainted Love by Marilin Manson
> Here Comes the Rain Again by Marilyn Manson
> Personal Jesus by Marilyn Manson
> 
> King of Pain by Mudvayne (Police cover)
> 
> Blue Monday by Orgy
> 
> Cat's in the Cradle by Ugly Kid Joe
> 
> Metro by Alkaline Trio (Berlin cover)
> 
> Bullet the Blue Sky by P.O.D. (U2 Cover)
> 
> Ordinary World by RED
> 
> Baby Got Back by Throwdown (Sir Mix A Lot cover...not great, but funny)
> 
> Every Little Thing She Does is Magic by Ra
> 
> Sexy Back by Rivethead (Justin Timberlake cover)
> 
> Cry Little Sister by Seasons After
> 
> People Are People by Dope
> New Jack Hustler by Dope (Ice-T cover)
> High by Dope (Jimmie's Chicken Shack cover)
> You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) by Dope
> 
> Money by Clutch (Pink Floyd Cover)
> 
> In the Air Tonight by Nonpoint (Phil Collins cover)
> 
> Wicked Game by Stone Sour
> 
> Lollipop by Framing Hanley (Lil Wayne cover, IIRC)
> 
> Crazy by Mushroomhead (Seal cover)
> 
> Call Me by In This Moment (Blondie cover, IIRC)
> 
> Sober by Staind (Tool Cover)
> Nutshell by Staind (Alice in Chains cover)
> 
> No Ordinary Love by Deftones (Sade cover)
> 
> No Sunshine by Finger Eleven
> 
> Seether by Seether (Veruca Salt cover)
> 
> Got Me Wrong by Theory of a Deadman (Alice in Chains cover...did a pretty good job with this one)
> 
> I can't remember all the original artists, and I don't have time at the moment to look them up...but thos out to be a good start. Sorry if there's some duplicates already mentioned.
> 
> Jay


Lots good ones in there. Esp Dope


----------



## JimmyDee

This may be considered sacrelige... but I always thought Elton John did a better version of *Pinball Wizard*, than the Who.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgg-ryFdrOI


----------



## JBThompson

jimmydee said:


> This may be considered sacrelige... but I always thought Elton John did a better version of *Pinball Wizard*, than the Who.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgg-ryFdrOI


  Blasphemer! Off with your head!







 








Dunno if I think it's hetter than the original but he did the song justice.


----------



## vwguy383

Prince just ok'D the release of him doing creep by radiohead. Haven't watched it or heard it but it is on YouTube I guess.


----------



## JBThompson

It was on Youtube before and he made them take it down for some reason. I can only assume copyright or something. Even then, if you knew where to look you could still find it.


----------



## maggie-g

Puscifer did a cover of Bohemian Rhapsody. it is amazing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjCu0UwDMNM


----------



## vwguy383

JBThompson said:


> It was on Youtube before and he made them take it down for some reason. I can only assume copyright or something. Even then, if you knew where to look you could still find it.


Oh I'm sure you could have. I just happen to run across a news article about it cause he is local here in MN. Here: Prince finally OKs YouTube video of him covering Radiohead’s ‘Creep’ - BringMeTheNews.com

Sounded like radiohead isn't too happy about him taking it down.


----------



## CUAviator

Entire - Not Another Teen Movie soundtrack
https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUSRfoOcUe4YIYIQQNwa3NVls4G7iND4J

Marilyn Manson - Tainted love....I know people have already mentioned it. But if you haven't seen the video, it's worth a watch (taken from Not Antother Teen Movie)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1ybaiCgOFUQ

Dope - people are people (Depeche Mode)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe577ER4pKw

Dope - You Spin Me Round (Like a record) - 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuh29Xu5nSw


Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus (Depeche Mode)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl6fyhZ0G5E

Vision Divine - Take On Me (A-Ha)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GIbpYVNqDMM

Jorn - Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Or3uQG4SmWU
Lots of covers done very well

Leo Moracchioli Macarena
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R3C9CVsZ_8I


----------



## mbradlawrence

Chris Cornell covers Prince/Sinead O'Conner: nothing compares 2 u.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuUDRU9-HRk

Haunting!

Gnarles barkley covers radiohead:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVf5ovtEeGM

BTW, this thread just ate about 3 hours of my work day!

sonic youth covering the carpenters:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y21VecIIdBI

White stripes covering dolly parton's Jolene
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE3-q-aoFZI


----------



## NealfromNZ

https://youtu.be/z4cEWZw4iJU

Original 
https://youtu.be/06j9QR7XjLA


----------



## uber_noob

Walk Off The Earth

Just about every cover they do is better than the original. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEKFkwVwfS0&list=OLAK5uy_m25htrNEzTG05PZuVyitalTEcQ_DdI7EQ

https://youtu.be/IbVoo7YLWnI
https://youtu.be/LT7MOirwZdM
https://youtu.be/QgD5p1XiVT0
https://youtu.be/d9NF2edxy-M
https://youtu.be/GTKZGbNJ48k


----------



## tjframe

A few of my favs that haven't seen mentioned:

*Sign of the Gypsie Queen:*
April Wine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQZIhFQjUfE
vs
Lorence Hud: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDcw-HJ-Eyc

*Hangin on the Telephone:*
Blondie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWhkbDMISl8
vs
The Nerves: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emy5mA8Ixtc

*This Town Ain't Big Enough for the Both of Us*
Siouxsie & the Banshees : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O16PDoxak28
vs
Sparks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAzESJ62irI

*For You:*
Manfred Mann: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfnQ1iv_lGo
vs
Springsteen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0JOOEnRopM


----------



## naiku

Dunno if this has been posted, but is definitely an interesting, and creepy, cover of an Eminem song... 

https://youtu.be/CHCxPtMCVI0


----------



## 207315

In Flames cover of Depeche Mode's 'Everything Counts' better? Not really better just good in its own way.

and...

I'm not a Rod Stewart fan, but his rendition of Tom Waits' Downtown Train was a little more popular than the original Waits version.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zH2JP4LgaE


The Pretender(Foo Fighters) cover by Infected Mushroom


----------



## Alrojoca

Covers or songs with changed lyrics count too? 



https://youtu.be/db6Lqen5OaA


----------



## Aldaa

Nina Vidal’s cover of Sting’s Fragile


----------



## rockinridgeline

Maroon 5's cover of Sex and Candy by Marcy Playground. 

Great demo song.


----------



## rockinridgeline

Also check out the covers on Santana, Guitar Heaven


----------



## robtr8

Just watched Malcom and Marie, great soundtrack. Wanted to check out JB's Down and Out in New York City but as typical of his stuff, recording quality is horrible.

So I grabbed this one instead:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I'd be surprised if this was not mentioned before:

Jimi Hendrix: All Along the Watchtower 

_(it was originally a Dylan song...)_


----------



## Aslmx




----------



## miniSQ

MythosDreamLab said:


> I'd be surprised if this was not mentioned before:
> 
> Jimi Hendrix: All Along the Watchtower
> 
> _(it was originally a Dylan song...)_


I think i mentioned it a couple years ago by posting a dave matthews video


----------



## Petererc

Pink Floyd covers, worth a listen


----------



## SNCTMPL

This is my favorite cover ever.


----------



## magmun

SNCTMPL said:


> This is my favorite cover ever.


I think his cover is unfortunate to state it politely.


----------



## magmun




----------



## Ccsjoe

Harry Styles doing Sledgehammer. Amazing groove. Really fun. On YT.

Dave Matthews version of All Along the Watchtower.


----------



## Ccsjoe

Lol. The Civil Wars doing Billie Jean. The female vocals are too good. Probably helps to watch on YT lol.


----------



## BJG

Every cover Metallica has ever done is better than the original in my opinion, however the few that stand out the most to me are...

Turn the Page
Loverman
Whiskey in the Jar
Tuesdays Gone

Also, I like all Guns & Roses covers as well, here are a couple of favorites..

Knockin on Heavens Door
Since I Don't Have You


----------



## clange2485

Metallica has done a really good job on those..

How about creed covering themselves.


----------



## magmun




----------



## clange2485




----------



## SNCTMPL

clange2485 said:


>


Now I know why we get along so well, I have been a Clutch fan for years. But I had never heard that. Thanks for that one.


----------



## clange2485

Same here buddy - they’ve been on constant rotation since elephant riders came out.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485

This one is awesome!


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485

Some old trent reznor.


----------



## BJG

I have to admit, I also like Titi Boi (2 Chainz) remixes. A couple that stand out are:

Cowboy (Bon Jovi)
Boyfriend (Bieber)
Pocket Full of Money (Snoop)


----------



## Petererc




----------



## SNCTMPL

Not as good as the original, but I enjoyed it anyways. The kids kick ass.


----------



## clange2485

They nailed it - these kids give me hope for the future. They must have some badass parents and they should be proud.


----------



## bertholomey

I have used this on one of my meet discs - in many ways, I like this version more than the original. 

I love her voice! I downloaded a few more covers she did as well. And the kid with the sticks...rocks! The drummer gets some too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SNCTMPL

Yeah I got lost for hours down the rabbit hole one night, watching video after video from the kids. The whole production is really cool in all of them.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Very worthy Oasis cover from Ryan Adams


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485

Wonder how much you make off 24m views


----------



## NealfromNZ

Cure “ A Forrest” was one of my first 12” 45s 
This a worthy if not darker version of the cure classic.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## clange2485




----------



## mzmtg

Courtney Laplante (of spiritbox) REALLY kills it here:


----------



## MercuryFlint

Better than the original, in my opinion. 






Live version.






Rest in peace, Weiland.


----------



## mzmtg

This one is so much fun:


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## emosterpink

Here's a good one


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## gijoe

I don't know if this is posted somewhere in these 15 pages, but this is by far the best version of this song, and possibly my favorite recording of all time.


----------



## mzmtg

Oof.


----------



## clange2485

mzmtg said:


> Oof.


Sometimes i Wish there was a thumbs down option. Thanks for sharing that though, I’m sure someone likes it.


----------



## clange2485

Nirvana did much better covers not the other way around! 😁


----------



## mzmtg

clange2485 said:


> Sometimes i Wish there was a thumbs down option. Thanks for sharing that though, I’m sure someone likes it.



I like it a lot.


----------



## mzmtg

Praise the Lard 🤘🤘🤘


----------



## clange2485

Sasha has a way of making things much more interesting then KC.


----------



## mzmtg

clange2485 said:


> Sasha has a way of making things much more interesting then KC.


Putting a porn actress that can't sing up front for a cover like this is exactly what this song needed. Perfect PIG vibes.


----------



## hella356

For me, All Along the Watchtower is the only thing that comes close to this maniacal gem of a cover.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

*Tainted Love:* Originally done in the 60's, then reinvented as synth-pop n the 80's (Soft Cell) and then reinvented again for last Halloween:


----------



## mzmtg

MythosDreamLab said:


> *Tainted Love:* Originally done in the 60's, then reinvented as synth-pop n the 80's (Soft Cell) and then reinvented again for last Halloween:



This one is so great. I love everything about it. The green haired nurse is #extra


----------



## mzmtg

Epic cover. Epic video.


----------



## haakono




----------



## bertholomey

Love these gals’ harmony!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mzmtg

more PIG


----------



## mzmtg

So much to love:


----------



## bertholomey

mzmtg said:


> So much to love:


Wow!!! Great guitar work, but Corey Taylor is so incredibly talented! I watched several of his acoustic vids on YouTube - dude is amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mzmtg

bertholomey said:


> Wow!!! Great guitar work, but Corey Taylor is so incredibly talented! I watched several of his acoustic vids on YouTube - dude is amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We need the John5, Corey Taylor, Michael Anthony and [drummer] supergroup to start touring.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## mzmtg

This one burns


----------



## seafish

Not really a Michael Jackson fan, I definitely think that this cover of Billie Jean belongs here


----------



## 03blueSI

Primus’ covers are some of my favorites. Here’s a good one. Not sure better than original. 



 now their covers of the residents I would say are better than the original.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

This young lady's playing is incredible...


----------



## supcory

Cruisin by d’angelo


----------



## SloVic

After learning this was a cover I was pretty disappointed in the original.





Another Tears For Fears cover. This is pretty chill and full of soul, really want to see these guys live.


----------



## mumbles

mzmtg said:


> We need the John5, Corey Taylor, Michael Anthony and [drummer] supergroup to start touring.


Are you open to suggestions on the drummer?


----------



## mzmtg

mumbles said:


> Are you open to suggestions on the drummer?


As long as that suggestion is Danny Carey...


----------



## robtr8

or Gavin Harrison


----------



## mzmtg

More excellent heresy:


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Love these gals’ harmony!



Yup, that was fantastic, J! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikey7182

Speaking of Danny Carey…

This isn’t a cover, but Tool “reimagined” Opiate for its 30 year anniversary (and now with Justin on bass).Honestly it was nice to hear Maynard scream again. 👽


----------



## ckirocz28

MythosDreamLab said:


> *Tainted Love:* Originally done in the 60's, then reinvented as synth-pop n the 80's (Soft Cell) and then reinvented again for last Halloween:


I like Marilyn Manson's version of Tainted Love.


----------



## ckirocz28

I always thought Joan Jett's "Dirty Deeds" was better than AC/DC's.




Halestorm does some damn good covers, I'll just link their channel here.


https://m.youtube.com/user/HalestormRocks/videos


----------



## mzmtg

ckirocz28 said:


> I like Marilyn Manson's version of Tainted Love.


Another excellent video:


----------



## mumbles

Posted this in Off Topic (RIP Taylor Hawkins) and realized... Hey, this is a cover...


----------



## Just a guy

Metallica, but Mongolian


----------



## ckirocz28

Just a guy said:


> Metallica, but Mongolian


Those guys have some serious bass.


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## Just a guy

These guys do a great job turning a country classic into modern rock.


----------



## mzmtg




----------



## Just a guy




----------



## mzmtg

Just a guy said:


>


MSI is always a good decision.


----------



## clange2485




----------



## mumbles

A little different...


----------



## robtr8




----------



## kattan_tha_man

Megadeth did a cover of Ozzie Ozbourne's Paranoid.

Fury did a cover of Megadeth's Symphony of Destruction


----------



## SNCTMPL

This is a pretty good cover of Down in a hole.


----------



## mzmtg

kattan_tha_man said:


> Fury did a cover of Megadeth's Symphony of Destruction


One of my absolute favorite Megadeth songs!


----------



## kattan_tha_man

mzmtg said:


> One of my absolute favorite Megadeth songs!


Me too!

One song that is commonly overlooked is "Disconnect" from the album "The World Needs a Hero.

If you aren't familiar with it, listen and enjoy.


----------



## chadhale36

Korn - Word Up

Sevendust - The Day I Tried to Live

Florida Georgia Line - I’m in a Hurry (And Don’t Know Why)

Otep - Royals

Dope - You Spin Me Round

Orgy - Blue Monday


----------



## Mikky'Drippin




----------

